# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء 11 فبراير 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة صباح الثلاثاء  11 فبراير 2020م

 مجلس المريخ ينفي استقالة ابوعنجة ويوجه إنذارا قانونيا لعبدالصمد.
 هيثم الرشيد : لم نقصر والهزيمة من الاهلي محبطة... والغربال يهدي اول أهدافه بالدوري الجزائري لجمهور المريخ.
 بلاغ ضد ابوجبل... والديبة ومحسن سيد يفتحان النيران من جديد على برقو.
 فيلود : جئت لصناعة التاريخ وتأهل السودان للنهائيات ممكن.
 المريخ يعود للتحضيرات... واستياء جماهيري من نجوم الفريق.
مجلس المريخ يوجه انذار قانوني لعبد الصمد
شباب المريخ يلبي دعوة الجبل
 أهلي مروى يغتال الفرسان ومريخ الفاشر يهزم الاكسبريس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصادر لـ”باج نيوز”: جمال أبو عنجة مستمر مع المريخ

  الخسارة أمام أهلي شندي بالدوري الممتاز تداعياتها متواصلة في نادي المريخ.. 
 قالت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ مدرب المريخ جمال أبو عنجة مستمرٌ في منصبه مديرًا فنيً للفريق،ولم يقدّم أيّ استقالة.
 وفق المصادر ذاتها، فإنّها أشارت إلى أنّ مجلس المريخ متمسّكٌ باستمرارية جمال أبو عنجة وكامل الطاقم الفني في المرحلة القادمة.
 واليوم”الأثنين”، أشارت أنباء إلى أنّ جمال أبو عنجة دفع باستقالته، معلنًا تنحيه عن تدريب المريخ بعد الخسارة أمام أهلي شندي.
 وأفاد المصدر أنّ رئيس الجهاز الفني سيواصل عمله مع الفريق، وكان قد حدّد  العودة إلى التدريبات غدًا”الثلاثاء” استعدادًا لمباراة هلال الفاشر في  الدوري الممتاز.
 يشار إلى أنّ المريخ يتواجد في المركز الأوّل برصيد”38â€³ نقطة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابراهومة يضع شروطا صعبة للعمل  بالمريخ

   كشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن مدرب المريخ السابق ابراهومة وضع شروطا  صعبة لعودته للمريخ والعمل فيه وذلك بدفع بقية مستحقاته بالنادي وكشفت  متابعات الصحيفة ان المدرب ابراهومة لديه 250 الف جنيه بطرف المريخ بعد فسخ  عقده من طرف واحد.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"الزلفاني" مستمر مع الشبيبة 

 تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق  بأن التونسي (يامن الزلفاني) مدرب شبيبة القبائل الجزائري، ما زال يباشر  مهامه مديراً فنياً للفريق خلافاً لما تنقالته وسائل الإعلام السودانية أمس  عن فسخ النادي للعقد بين الطرفين على خلفية عدم امتلاك الزلفاني لرخصة  التدريب الأفريقية A وإمتلاكه الرخصة B. 
 وكان شبيبة القبائل الجزائري  قد أعلن في الثاني من فبراير السابق عن تعاقده مع يامن الزلفاني المدرب  السابق لظفار العماني والأسبق للمريخ السوداني.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*" الغربال" نجم السودان يقاتل لتحقيق حلمه بالاحتراف في أوروبا 

 الخرطوم- الماحي عوض الكريم 
  يُعتبر النجم السوداني محمد عبد الرحمن، أو "الغربال"، كما يحلو لمحبيه  مناداته، الأفضل محلياً خلال السنوات الأخيرة، بعد أنّ ظلّ يقدم في كلّ  موسم أداءً يضاهي الموسم الذي سبقه تميزاً، ما جعله النجم الأول فنياً  وجماهيرياً في السودان.
 ويطمح  الغربال إلى طرق باب الاحتراف أوروبياً، فهو هدف وضعه اللاعب نصب عينيه،  وظلّ يجتهد ويثابر من أجل تحقيقه، وهو أمر ليس بالمستحيل، إذا ما نظرنا إلى  موهبة اللاعب الفذة وإمكاناته الهائلة.
 ويتميز الغربال بالسرعة  والمهارة، عطفاً على إجادته تسجيل الأهداف بكلتا قدميه، علاوة على كونه  لاعباً مراوغاً ومتعِباً للمدافعين، ودائماً ما تكون مهمة من توكل إليه  مراقبته صعبة.
 وتفجّرت موهبة اللاعب مع المريخ السوداني وقدّم مستوى  مميزاً وأصبح هداف الفريق ونجمه الأول. وسجل محمد عبد الرحمن خلال فترة  وجوده مع الزعيم منذ انضمامه إلى الفريق عام 2017، 60 هدفاً خلال ثلاثة  مواسم، فيما سجل اللاعب غيابه عن الملاعب خلال الموسم الماضي بداعي  الإصابة.
 وتُوج محمد عبد الرحمن بجائزة هداف البطولة العربية في  نسختها الماضية، بعد أن تألق اللاعب بتسجيله 7 أهداف، من بينها أسرع هدف في  تاريخ البطولة، وتمكّن اللاعب من هزّ شباك المولودية واتحاد العاصمة  الجزائريين خمس مرات، ما لفت إليه أنظار الأندية الجزائرية بعد قيادته  فريقه السابق المريخ إلى نصف النهائي قبل أن يودع البطولة على يد النجم  الساحلي التونسي. كذلك نال لقب هداف الدوري السوداني موسم 2017 بعد أن سجل  22 هدفاً، فيما حلّ في الموسم الذي يليه في المركز الثاني في قائمة هدافي  الدوري بتسجيله 15 هدفاً.
 وعاش اللاعب تجربة عصيبة بابتعاده عن  الميادين لما يزيد على نصف سنة، بعد أنّ تعرض لإصابة قوية على مستوى  الركبة، ليخوض فترة علاج وتأهيل طويلة في قطر، لكنه تمكن بعد ذلك من اجتياز  معاناته بفضل العناية الطبية الفائقة التي وجدها في الدوحة. وأشاد اللاعب  بجودة الخدمة والعلاج في "سبيتار"، وأكد أن المستشفى لا يوفر أحدث الأجهزة  العلاجية فحسب، بل إن الأطقم الطبية فيه على أعلى مستوى من التميز.
  وانتقل نجم الكرة السودانية إلى فريق شباب أهلي برج بوعريريج الجزائري،  خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية الأخيرة، في صفقة بلغت 450 ألف دولار أميركي،  في الحادي والعشرين من يناير/ كانون الثاني بعقد يمتد لعامين.
 وكان  اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن، قد رفض تجديد عقده مع ناديه السابق المريخ، الذي  انتهى في شهر تشرين الأول/ أكتوبر من العام الماضي، رغبةً في خوض تجربة  احترافية جديدة خارج بلاده، فاختار اللعب في شباب أهلي برج بوعريريج  الجزائري، غاضاً طرفه عن حجم الفريق، إلا أنّ هدفه كان اللعب في الدوري  الجزائري الذي يعتبر سوقاً بالنسبة إلى الأندية الأوروبية.
https://www.facebook.com/Elmreekhsudan1908/
 وسجل النجم السوداني، يوم السبت الماضي ، أروع بداية مع فريقه الجديد من  مقصية قاتلة، لتفشل كلّ محاولات الحارس عبد القادر مرسلي في إبعادها، ليدون  اللاعب هدفاً يعتبر الأجمل في مسيرته الكروية، وذلك خلال ظهوره الأول  بشعار شباب أهلي البرج الجزائري، الذي جعل حناجر كلّ الجماهير الحاضرة في  مدرجات الملعب تهتف باسمه طويلاً.
 وبالرغم من عودة اللاعب من إصابة  أبعدته عن الملاعب طويلاً، إلا أنّه ظهر بمستوى مميز وتألق بشكل لافت ليقود  فريقه إلى الفوز على اتحاد بلعباس، مهدياً إياه ثلاث نقاط ثمينة، وضعته في  المنطقة الدافئة بعيداً عن أندية المؤخرة في الدوري الجزائري.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك
 ضاقت ولما استحكمت حلقاتها ضاقت تااااااني


 *لم نخرج للشارع من اجل الصرمحة
 *ولاخرجنا لتغيير كوز بي كوز
 *ولاخرجنا من اجل تبديل منافق بنفعي
 *ولاخرجنا لنتنسم عبير الحرية فقط
 *بل خرجنا فضلا لتنسم عبير الحرية لنملأ بطونا سكنها العنكبوت
 *فالسواد الاعظم من شعبي ياحمدوك معدم
 *اجبرته الويلات علي تقديم شبابه قربانا لثورة تأتي بالخلاص
 *السواد الاعظم يا ناس الحرية والتغيير يعرف مستوي الحكومة من صينية اكلو
 *لا اثر للندوات والشعارات والمؤتمرات في تقييم المسألة الحكومية عند شعبي المسكين
 *الوجع شدييييد
 *وتباشير الفرج والانفراج توارت خلف اسعار ترتفع بسرعة الصاروخ الماشي القمر دون ادني رقيب
 *احرجتم شعبي
 *فضحكات المندسين علي معاناة الناس ارتفعت
 *وقهقهاتهم حينما عانقت صفوف العيش صفوف البنزين ضجت بها الدنيا
 *وفرقعات المسؤولين المتناقضة لا تماثلها الا فرقعت الدولار الفاق المية وفات الماهية ياقحت
 *فلم نر تقدما ولم نسمع باستقالة
 *فضوها سيرة
 *فضبط اسعار الضروريات ماصعب
 *ولايحتاج لبرلمان
 *وكنس آثار الفاسدين من الدواوين وبالذات المحليات
 *لايحتاج لتعيين ولاة
 *فحكومة تفشل في تنظيم السوق واجبار الفريشة علي إخلاء الطرقات للمارة
 *بالطبع لن تنجح في شئ
 *حكومة وزيرة خارجيتها لا تعلم بلقاء السودان واسرائيل
 *بالطبع لن تعلم بحال لقاء السودان والموت جوعا
 *حكومة وزيرها يحدد تلاته اسابيع لانهاء صفوف العيش
 *وبعد تلاتة اسابيع تعانق صفوف الرغيف صفوف البنزين
 *ويعزي سيادته ذلك لتوقف مطاحن دون ابداء اسباب ذلك التوقف
 *بالطبع هي ليست الحكومة التي عدنا لاجلها من شارع صنعناه لمنازلنا
 *ايها الناس
 *لاتجدي الخطب الرنانة
 *ولا التبريرات الفنانة
 *ولا التمشدق بحرية اقتلعها الشعب بنفسه ولنفسه
 *لم تجد بها عليه هذه الحكومة
 *ولن تأثر الكلمات من شاكلة
 *الوعي
 *الوعي الجمعي
 *الوعي المجتمعي
 *يجب ان نعرف قيمة الحرية
 *وما الي ذلك من شعارات
 *فالحكومة هي امنا وابونا
 *وولدك شبعو قبل تطبعو
 *بطن بتوجع من الجوع مابتتطبع
 *جنكم تطبيع بدون تأسيس
 *المهم
 *لا احب ان تاتي لحظة يردد فيها الشارع عبارة
 *شكرا حمدوك الفيكم اتعرفت
 *ايها الناس
 *بدا يغازلني سؤال
 *لماذا احتج بعضنا عندما سلم تجمع المهنيين ذقن الشعب لقحت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 *المهم
 *اكتب قبل لقاء الزعيم سيد البلد الوحيد الاوحد المتفرد بنمور دار جعل
 *اتمناها حمراء وهاج لونها داعمة لمسيرة البطولة
 *ايها الناس
 *ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *اها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرطوم
 *والينا
 *كان غلطانين قول لينا
 *للحظة
 *شكرا حمدوك
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال الكلب لو ماشبع مابنبح يدافع ليك ويمكن يعضيك كمان
 والي لقاء
 سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 
جعفـــر سليمـــان

  مهزلة وفضيحة
 • لا نكتب تأثراً بالخسارة التي تعرض لها الزعيم أمام الأهلي شندي، فهذا أمر وراد وبنسب متساوية في كرة القدم. 
 • وعندما نقول أن مستوى المريخ عبارة عن مهزلة، وفضيحة بمعنى الكلمة، نقصد  توالي إنخفاض المستوى الفني للفرقة الحمراء على المستوى الجماعي والفردي! 
 • ومن يشاهد المريخ الآن يخيل إليه أنه يتابع لاعبين قدموا تواً من دوري  الشمس الحارة، وأنهم يفتقدون لأبجديات كرة القدم، وليس هو المريخ صاحب  الإسم الكبير والعراقة والتأريخ.! 
 • لا يوجد مستوى فني يشي  بذلك، بل  العكس، فإن فوضى فنية عارمة تضرب الفريق الآن، برغم الجيش الجرار من  اللاعبين السابقين الذين رصاهم مجلس الدمار مستغلا لعاطفتهم تجاه المريخ  ومتجاهلين لقدراتهم التدريبية!! 
 • لا مجال ل(دس) الحقيقية، ويجب أن  نقول بالصوت العالي جمال أبوعنجة ليس خياراً مناسباً لإدارة الشأن الفني  بالفرقة الحمراء، وهو أمر يدعمه المستويات الهزيلة التي ظل يقدمها المريخ  حتى وهو منتصراً 
 • ونكون أكثر صدقاً مع أنفسنا ومع الآخرين، ونشير إلى  كل ما تحقق من إنتصارات إما لضعف المنافسين، أو لروح تتلبس بعض النجوم  فيؤدون بقوة إحتراما للشعار الذي يرتدونه وتقديراً للإسم الكبير الذي  يحملونه. 
 • لا يوجد أي عمل فني ملموس، ولا توجد بصمة تدريبية يمكن  الحديث عنها والإشارة إليها، بل فقر فني يرقى في كثيبر من الأحيان إلى  مستوى الفضيحة!! 
 • ويمكن الإشارة إلى الأسلوب الذي ظل يتبعه المريخ  طوال المباريات الماضية، وتلخيصه في كرات عالية طائشة بمنتهى العشوائية  ترسل من الدفاع رأسها إلى المهاجمين، فإما صابت إو خابت، علاوة على  إجتهادات فردية من التش الذي يحاول في كل مرة تسخير قدراته الهائلة لأنقاذ  ما يمكن إنقاذه.! 
 • غير هذا دلوني على عمل فني أو أسلوب يتبع في  المريخ الآن، ومن يقول غير ذلك فإنه مكابر ومنافق ، ويريد أن يطمس الحقيقة  لأجل أهداف أخرى ليس من بينها مصلحة المريخ! 
 • التشكيل عادة ما يصاحبه  إضطراب واضح في أختيار الأسماء، ويعزي الجهاز الفني السبب دائماً إلى  الإصابات بين اللاعبين، وهو أمر نتفق معهم حوله، وهو ناجم عن ضعف الإعداد  بطبيعة الحال، ولكن إذا كان هناك مدرب حصيف خبير صاحب رؤية فإنه يستطيع أن  يوظف المتاح لتحقيق المطلوب، أو على الأقل لخلق شخصية فنية للفريق لا تتأثر  بغياب هذا أو ذاك! 
 • بالأمس تجسدت الفوضى الفنية، عندما دفع جمال  أبوعنجة ، بتشكيل غريب، خاصة في وسط الملعب، عندما دفع بأمير كمال والصيني  بشكل مفاجئ للعب بجوار الوافد حديثا أبوالقاسم كثلاثي بوسط الملعب وثلاثتهم  يؤدون بأسلوب يكاد يكون متشابه للحد البعيد مع الإشتراك في البطء الملازم  لهم 
 • حتى دفعه باللاعبين الجدد مباشرة دون منحهم فرصة التعايش مع  أجواء الفريق، والإعتماد على العناصر الأساسية التي ظل يعتمدها طوال الفترة  الماضية، يعتبر قراراً فنياً غير ناضج بالمرة.! 
 • مثلا ..ما الذي  يجعل جمال أبوعنجة يبعد المدافع حمزة داؤود لمصلحة الوافد حديثاً جدو وحمزة  أكثر تمرساً في اللعب منه، ومعتاد على اللعب بجوار صلاح نمر منذ زمان بعيد  ..منذ أن كانا بالخرطوم الوطني! 
 • ونرى أن عدم الإنسجام بين نمر وجدو  قد وضح جلياً في هذه المباراة وسابقتها، بتكرار الأخطاء البدائية التي  يقعا فيها، وهو ما سمح بالأمس لياسر مزمل بمس شباك منجد النيل بهدف مثل في  النهاية ضياع ثلاثة نقاط غالية. 
 • كم هائل من التصرفات الفنية غير  السليمة تؤكد أن المريخ يعاني فنياً، وهي معاناة سببها المأساة الإدارية  التي يعيش فيها المريخ الذي يجثم على صدره شلة فاشلة ذات أجندة سوداء تريد  تمريرها مهما كانت الضغوط والمطالبات برحيلهم. 
 • ولن نتنتهي هذه المأساة إلا برحيل أسِوأ من مر على مجالس إدارة نأدي المريخ طوال تأريخه!
 في نقاط 
 • جففت شلة الفشل كشف الفريق من المهاجمين أصحاب المستويات المتميزة. 
 • تهاونوا مع محمد عبد الرحمن ولم تكن هناك جدية وإهتمام به طوال فترة  علاجه وهو ما جعله يبحث عن مخارج يهرب بها من جحيهم الذي لا يطاق. 
 • خالد النعسان الذي كان واحداً من أهم مفاتيح لعب الفريق، ويملك طاقة هجومية هائلة إستغنوا عنه دون تردد. 
 • من أتوا به لسد الثغرة الهجومية ، ريشموند، لم يحسنوا تدبير الأمر مع  مجلس الخرطوم الوطني وتركوا لهم أفشل من يدير التفاوض على الإطلاق (خيري)  لحسم الأمر معهم فكان أن عاندهم مجلس الخرطوم الذي لم يحدث أن عاند المريخ  طوال تأريخه فيما يخص إنتقالات اللاعبين!
 • أما سيف تيري من كانوا يعولون عليه ..فأعتقد أنه حالة ميئوس منها، ومن يدافعون عنه يدافعون عن قضية خاسرة! 
 • ومن لم يستطع تقويم مساره  لأكثر من ستة أعوام خلت لا أعتقد أنه قادر الآن على ذلك! 
 • ومن عجبي فإن من يدافعون عنه هم أنفسهم من دعم الرئيس المسجون آدم  سوداكال، وكأنما يريدون أن يكون المريخ مأوى لأصحاب التهم والسوابق! 
 • هذا ليس هو المريخ يا هؤلاء ..فأخلاق المريخاب تاج يزين تأريخ النادي لو كنتم تعلمون.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقاط كروية --------زين العابدين يسن بابكر

 خسارة شندي ومابعدها!!
  *خذل لاعبو المريخ جماهيرهم وارتضوا بالخسارة الرابعة لهم هذا الموسم  بالدوري الممتاز أمام الأهلي شندي المتعثر كثيرا هذا الموسم بهدف لاعبه  ياسر مزمل في الدقيقة 28 من الشوط الأول وكان من الممكن أن تتضاعف النتيجة  لأكثر من ذلك لولا رعونة لاعبي أهلي شندي وتألق الحارس منجد النيل في  مباراة كان شوطها الأول أهلاويا خالصا لم يستغله لاعبو الأهلي بالطريقة  المثلى وأضاع مهاجموه فرصا كانت كفيلة بإلحاق هزيمة كبيرة بالمريخ الذي كان  لاعبوه في أسوأ حالهم أخطاء بالجملة في التمرير وكيفية استخلاص الكورة  وتمرير الباص الصحيح للاعب الآخر بطريقة تدل على أن اللاعبين يسرحون  ويمرحون كثيرا وأن امكانياتهم متواضعة إذ لم تكن هناك أي بصمة واضحة للمدرب  أبوعنجة وهذا ماحذرنا منه في نهاية الدورة الأولى حينما ذكرنا أن المدرب  جمال أبوعنجة ليس في مستوى تدريب نادي بحجم المريخ وأن الاعتماد عليه سيقود  لكارثة كبيرة في المريخ وبعد الفوز الكبير للفريق على هلال كادوقلي ذكرنا  بالنص أن الحظ لعب دورا كبيرا في الفوز وكان المستوى دون المطلوب وابتدت  تظهر الحقيقة من خلال الشوط الأول لمباراة الفريق أمام الأهلي شندي والجميع  يده في قلبه من التواضع الكبير للفريق في الشوط الأول وقد أجمع كل من شهد  المباراة أن المريخ استحق الخسارة وبأكثر من ثلاثة أهداف ولكن ربك لطف على  أن انتهت المباراة بالخسارة بهدف وحيد من فريق الأهلي شندي الذي خسر  الأسبوع الماضي باستاده من هلال الفاشر بهدفين أليس ذلك مضحكة ومسخرة بفريق  المريخ الذي أضحى لايستطيع مقارعة الفرق بالولايات والقادم أسوأ في ظل  وجود المدرب جمال أبوعنجة على الدكة الفنية يسوط في التشكيلة كما شاء له  وفي ظل وجود هؤلاء المخرباتية أعضاء شلة الفشل والدمار من المجلس الحالي في  قيادة نادي بحجم المريخ بكل تاريخه الطويل ماذا ننتظر من هؤلاء الفاشلين  أكثر من هذا التواضع والتوهان والهزائم وهم يعجزون عن حل مشكلة المهاجم  ريشموند وناديه السابق يطلب ستة ألف دولار فقط وهم يعملون بنصيحة إداري  فاشل يصر على أن موقف المريخ القانوني سليم وقد فشل من قبل في عدة قضايا  أبرزها قضية اللاعب شيبوب وكان قد ملأ القنوات ضجيجا والمحصلة لاشئ سوى  الخداع وهذا ماسيفعله بالنادي في هذه المرحلة الحرجة من تاريخ النادي إن لم  تتحرك جماهير المريخ لاقتلاع هؤلاء المخربين فإن النادي سيقبع في محليته  وسيتجرع كل أصناف الخسائر من الفرق المحلية وعلى الجماهير وقتها تحمل  النتيجة فقط دون جعجعة بالأسافير وقروبات الواتس دون أي تحرك ملموس  وبامكانهم أن يزيلوا هؤلاء الشلة الفاشلة عاجلا وليس اجلا ودونكم مايحدث من  جماهير الهلال الآن.
 نقاط متفرقة
 *خسارة موجعة ولكن متوقعة في ظل  تخبط المجلس وعدم وجود جهاز فني مقتدر ولاعبين أشباح لوثوا سمعة أعظم  الأندية السودانية وحامل لواها الأوحد بالبطولات الإقليمية والدولية.
 *بهذا المستوى المتواضع لفرقة المريخ نتوقع خسائر كثيرة في بقية المباريات.
 *حال المريخ المائل لايخفى على أحد وهذا الكلام ليس بسبب خسارة الأمس فحسب.
 *أداء لاعبي المريخ بداخل الملعب العشوائي يؤكد عدم وجود أي بصمة تدريبية وفاقد الشئ لا يعطيه.
 *أداء المريخ عبارة عن إرسال طويل وخندقة أمام فريق أقل منه في كل شئ.
 *ماذا نتوقع في السوء أكثر من ذلك..؟
 *على الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة أن يتعظ من غيره ويسلم الراية.
 *سيخسر كثيرا جدا إذا استمر في الدفة الفنية لنادي المريخ.
 *أما لاعبو المريخ من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه..
 *إذا فرحت جماهير المريخ بمؤثرات خارجية لابد أن تسحبوا منهم الفرحة بسبب تواضعكم.
 *من أتوا على حين غفلة لنادي بحجم المريخ يستحقون اللعب مع الروابط.
 *لماذا كل هذا التواضع..؟
 *متى تفرحون الجماهير لثلاث مباريات متتالية..؟ 
 *بهذا المستوى الذي قدمتوه أمام كل من هلال كادوقلي وأهلي شندي أدخلتم الرعب في الجماهير الحمراء!!
 *أداء فاتر يغلب عليه الاستهتار وعدم اللا مبالاة وأخطاء لاعب مبتدئ لايقع فيها.
 *إذا كانت هذه هي كورتكم التي شاهدناها أمس الأول فأنتم لاتستحقون التمثيل  الخارجي ولاتستحقون أن تكونوا على صدارة الدوري السوداني..
 *هل يعقل لاعب دولي يخطئ في اكثر من كورتين وفي اقل من دقائق؟؟؟
 *لاعب لا يجيد أساسيات كرة القدم في التمرير الصحيح ويلعب في نادي قمة كيف هذا ؟!!!
 *كيف وصلتم لهذا النادي
 وتبا لمن أتى بكم؟؟؟
 *مجلس الإدارة ماذا تنتظرون بعد هذا .. فأنتم لايوجد عندكم شيء تقدموه للنادي..
 *ارحلوا واتركوا مساويكم ..
 *استلمتم النادي حينما اختفى الرجال.
 *حاربتم كل من كان همه المريخ ورفعة المريخ. 
 *لوثتم كل جميل في تاريخ النادي.
 *أضحى النادي في عهدكم مسخرة وشماتة من الجميع.
 *هل تريدون إزالة النادي من التاريخ..؟
 *ام تريدون أن تنتقموا من الجماهير بتدمير النادي دمارا شاملا..؟
 * أسئلة حائرة تبحث عن إجابة هل أنتم متأكدون من أن هذا النادي هو المريخ زعيم الأندية  السودانية؟؟؟ 
 *هل انتم متأكدون من أنكم تريدون أن تنهضوا بالنادي وهو محليا متعثر..؟
 *هضمتم حقوق النادي بأكبر فضيحة ومؤامرة في النظام الأساسي ولكن ربك لطف وفضح ألاعيبكم وسوء نيتكم.
 * نتمنى أن ترحلوا اليوم قبل الغد.
 *لن تضيفوا شيئا للنادي غير الخراب والدمار مثل الذي يحدث حاليا..
 *المريخ يحتضر يحتضر..!!!
 *عالميا واصل الريال نتاىجه الجيدة وحول تأخره لفوز كاسح على اسبانيول برباعية ليواصل تصدره لليقا الإسبانية
 *لم يسجل بنزينا ولاكن صنع اهداف
 *فياواصل برشلونة مطاردته للريال وحقق فوز مثير على ريال بتيس بثلاثة اهداف لهدفين 
  *نقطة أخيرة*
 *المريخ يحتضر في حضرة هؤلاء المخربين (ارحلوا بس)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب الشباب يواجه الهلال "بورتسودان"

  يواصل منتخب السودان تحت الـ (20) سنة تحضّيراته لبطولة العرب التي تقام  بالسعودية في السابع عشر من فبراير الجاري، بمواجهة تجمعه بنظيره الليبي في  افتتاحية مباريات المجموعة التي تضم إلى جانبه كلاً من السنغال والإمارات.  
  يُذكر أن المنتخب سيلتقي فريق هلال الساحل صباح الغد على ملعب  الأسرة بالخرطوم، حيث سبق له مواجه فريق (الزومة) في الجولة التي كسب  نتيجتها بهدفين مقابل هدف.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العقرب" ينشد الظهور الأول في كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي تفُيد متابعات #سبورتاق  باكتمال أوراق انتقال (بكري المدينة) لناديه العماني، حيث بات اللاعب  لائقاً للمشاركة مع (ظفار) أمام خصمه الجزيرة الأردني في افتتاحية مشواره  الآسيوي أمسية الغد.
 يُذكر أن الفريق قد أعلن  اكتمال صفوفه بعودة المصابين ووصول أوراق صفقة (المدينة).







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رأي مشاتر ------ صلاح سمعريت

 عينا في الفيل نطعن في ظله
 â–ھليس  بالامكان افضل مما كان امام الضحيه الكابتن ابوعنجه وهو يتصدى لقيادة  الفريق في اسواء توقيت وحينها انتقدناه وقلنا له بانك ستعمل تحت ضغط  جماهيري كبير وتحت 
 ضغط اسواء  ادارة في تاريخ المريخ وسوف لن يرحمك الجمهور والاعلام في حالة مرورك باي هزه او خساره حتى لو كانت عابره ولم يقدم
 فيها الفريق مايقنع وان جمهور المريخ لايقبل
 بالفوز بدون مايقنعه ويقبل بالهزيمه وهو
 مقتنع بالاداء واجتهاد الجهاز الفني واللاعبيين.
 â–ھهاهي ادارة المريخ ترمي الفشل بماحمل 
 في عنق الكابتن ابو عنجه لانه في الوجه
 وهو المسئول الاول عن الفريق وجلسوا
 يتفرجون من دكة البدلاء ناسبن ومتناسين
 بان نكسة المريخ الحقيقيه فيهم..
 â–ھليس تبريرا بوجود ابو عنجه على راس الجهاز الفني ولكن اظهارا للحقائق ..
 ابو عنجه مكانه ان يكون الرجل الثاني كمدرب في المريخ وليس مديرا فنيا ...
 â–ھكيف نحكم عليه بالفشل وهو يرتدي جلباب
 اكبر منه فنبا وعلميا في ظل عدم وجود مدير فني بمواصفات طموح جماهير المريخ..
 â–ھكيف نحكم عليه بالفشل وهو بتصدى للمهمه في ظل افراغ الفريق من اساسيه وغياب ابرز لاعبيه دفاعا وهجوما ووسطا 
 حتى البديل النعسان جمل الشيل لم نعلم
 حتى الان تم شطبه ام اعارته وهناك شلش
 والكثير من اللاعبيين المبدعين تم شطبهم
 او اعارتهم ظلما وبهتانا..
 â–ھاللاعبيين  المحليين الذين تم تسجيلهم حديثا شباب كالورد ولكن وجدوا انفسهم اساسين من  اول مباراه للفريق ولم يتم اعدادهم او صقلهم بطريقه علميه تحت وجود جهاز  فني متكامل ومعسكرات خارجيه ومباريات وديه على مستوى والتدرج بهم في  المباريات ..
 â–ھمايحدث في المريخ الان شئ غريب ومغلوب في ظل هؤلاء الفشله مالا وفكرا 
 â–ھاكتفوا بتسجيل ريشموند وجلسوا على دكة البدلاء في انتظار الجمهور لحل مشكلته ..
 â–ھاكتفوا بتسجيل لاعبيين صغار في السن 
 ولم يتم اعدادهم بصوره مثلى وجلسوا على دكة البدلاء في انتظار كابتن ابو عنجه ليخلق لهم من الفسيخ شربات بين يوم وليله..
 â–ھاكتفوا بتعيين دائرة كوره من خرطومائه
 شخص ولم يحددوا ماهي مهامهم ولم 
 ياتوا بمدير فني اجنبي على مستوى الطموح
 والامل ليكون كابتن ابوعنجه مدربا عاما له..
 â–ھعموما  لا نريد ان نظلم كابتن ابو عنجه وهو يلعب بالمتاح امامه ونتمنى ان لا  يجبرنا على لومه ان لم يتقدم باستقالته اليوم حفاظا على تاريخه الناصع في  قلوب كل المريخاب..
 لايستقيم الظل والعود اعوج ..
 â–ھنفس  تلك العبارات للكباتن حامد بريمه والضو قدم الخير وخالد احمد المصطفى  وهناك لاعب يدعي انه لعب في اشبال المريخ اسمه هيثم الرشيد نقول له انك لم  تحفر في وجدانا اي ذكرى  او تترك بصمه نحفظها لك لا لاعب ولا اداري  فاذهب  غير ماسوف عليك ..
 â–ھتعينات قرع ود العباس لن تثنينا بالمطالبه
 باستقاله كل اعضاء الجهاز الفني ومن بعدهم انتم باديناصورات الفشل ..
 â–ھماهكذا تبنى الفرق الكبيره..
 *لكم كل الود والورد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني يصدم نظيره العماني بشأن”المدينة”

 الخرطوم: باج نيوز
 الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أرسل ردًا صادمًا إلى نظيره العماني بشأن الاستفسار الخاص بعقوبة المهاجم بكرى المدينة.
 أفادت تقارير موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني وجّه  خطابًا صادمًا لنظيره الاتحاد العماني لكرة القدم، أوضح فيه أنّ عقوبة  اللاعب السوداني بكري عبد القادر تسري عليه داخليًا وخارجيًا.
 والاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم كان قد تلقى استفسارًا من نظيره العماني في الساعات  الماضية بشأن العقوبة المفروضة على لاعب المريخ بكري عبد القادر في السابع  والعشرين من أغسطس من العام 2019، والقاضية بإيقافه لستة أشهر و”10â€³  مباريات.
 وفق المصدر الخاص لـ”باج نيوز”، فإنّ خطاب الاتحاد السوداني  لنظيره العماني أشار إلى أنّ العقوبة تمّ تدوينها بكرتِ اللاعب، وتطبّق في  أيّ اتحادٍ أو نادٍ ينتقل إليه.
 واللاعب الشهير بـ”العقرب” كان قد  انتقل إلى نادي ظفار العماني في يناير المنصرم بعقدٍ لمدة ستة أشهر، قادمًا  من نادي القوة الجوية العراقي.
 وسيبدأ نادي ظفار العماني مشواره في  البطولة الآسيوية غدًا”الثلاثاء” أمام نظيره الجزيرة الأردني، وكان يعوّل  على مشاركة اللاعب السوداني بكري عبد القادر في اللقاء.
 بكري عبد  القادر حسب ما علم”باج نيوز”، فقد دفع باسترحامٍ عاجل إلى لجنة الانضباط  بالاتحاد السوداني بهدفِ رفع العقوبة والاكتفاء بالمدة السابقة.
  واللاعب في استرحامه أشار إلى أنّه يرغب في العودة بشكلٍ جديد ومختلف  ويتطّلع إلى إكمال مسيرته الاحترافية مع نادي ظفار العماني والمشاركة مع في  البطولة الآسيوية، مرحبًا في الوقت ذاته بالعودة القوية إلى المنتخب  الوطني حال تمّ اختياره من قبل الجهاز الفني الجديد بقيادة الفرنسي هيويبر  فيلود.
 ومنذ توقيع بكري عبد القادر مع نادي ظفار العماني عقدًا في يناير لم يشارك في أيّ مباراة رسمية حتى اللحظة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يعمق جراح الاكسبريس بثنائية واهلي مروي يواصل صحوته بهدف في شباك الأهلي الخرطوم

 لعبت عصر امس مباراتان في بطولة الدوري الممتاز لحساب الاسبوع الـ19 من المنافسة بكل من عطبرة وكريمة .
 بإستاد عطبرة عمق مريخ الفاشر جراح مضيفه الاهلي العطبراوي وفاز عليه  بهدفين نظيفين في مباراة لعبت بدون جمهور بسبب العقوبة الموقعة علي النادي  الاهلي العطبراوي من قبل لجنة الانضباط ، بهذا الفوز عزز مريخ الفاشر مركزه  الرابع رافعا رصيده الي 33 نقطة متقدما خطوة كبيرة نحو الصدارة ، اما  الخسارة فقد ازمت موقف الاهلي العطبراوي الذي ظل في مركزه الاخير برصيد 10 نقاط فقط

  وبملعب المدينة الرياضية بكريمة واصل اهلي مروي صحوته وحقق فوزه الثاني  علي التوالي وهذه المرة علي حساب الاهلي الخرطوم بهدف وحيد ليرفع الاهلي  مروي رصيده الي 23 نقطة متقدما بثبات نحو المراكز الدافئة ، اما فريق  الاهلي الخرطوم فقد تجمد رصيده في 19 نقطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ الفاشر يهزم الأهلي عطبرة ويتمسك بالمركز الرابع
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت





حققت  فرق المريخ الفاشر وحي العرب والأهلي مروي والفلاح عطبرة امس الإثنين،  انتصارات مهمة ضمن الأسبوع الثاني للدور الثاني من الدوري السوداني.

المريخ الفاشر حافظ على المركز الرابع بفوزه خارج ملعبه على مضيفه الأهلي عطبرة بنتيجة 2 ـ 0.

أحرز هدفي المريخ الفاشر كل من جبريل محمد نور، والمهاجم سيف الدمازين، الذي رفع رصيده إلى 10 أهداف، منفردا بصدارة الهدافين.

ورفع المريخ الفاشر رصيده إلى 33 نقطة، بينما توقف الأهلي عطبرة عند 10 نقاط، في الترتيب ال17 والأخير.

وبمدينة بورتسودان، استعاد حي العرب توازنه بعد خسارته في الجولة الماضية من الأهلي موري، بفوزه على ضيفه الهلال الفاشر 2 ـ 0.

أحرز هدفي حي العرب محمد جياد، بواقع هدف في كل شوط ورفع الفريق رصيده إلى 30 نقطة، وتجمد الهلال الفاشر في 23 نقطة.

وواصل الوافد الجديد الفلاح عطبرة مفاجآته بفوزه في ملعبه على ضيفه الشرطة القضارف 2 ـ 1.


أحرز هدفي الفلاح أحمد الصادق ومحمد صلاح ميرغني، وللشرطة فتحي النسور، ليقفز الأول بنقاطه إلى 23، وتوقف رصيد الخاسر عند 13 نقطة.

وأكرم الأهلي مروي وفادة ضيفه الأهلي الخرطوم بالفوز عليه 1 ـ 0 في المباراة التي جرت بملعب المدينة الرياضية في مدينة كريمة.

أحرز إبراهيم كوللينا هدف الأهلي مروي في الشوط الأول، لكنه رفض الاحتفال أمام فريقه السابق.

ورفع مروي نقاطه إلى 23، وتوقف الأهلي الخرطوم عند 19 نقطة.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اليــكم جـدول مبــاريات المنتخب السوداني المشارك في البطوله العربيه تحت 20 سنه المقامة بالمملكة العربية السـعودية #زول_سبورت










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جــدول ترتيب الدوري السـوداني الممتــاز بعد نهايه مباريــات الجـوله الــ 18



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح محمد الطيب كبور

  الفوضى والعشوائية هزمتا المريخ !!
  ** قبل الخوض في مضمون المقال أؤكّد أنّني لا أكتب منفعلاً ومؤمن تمامًا  بأنّ كرة القدم لا تخرج من إحدى الحالات ( الثلاثة الفوز والتعادل  والخسارة) ولكنّ الكيفية هي التي تجعلك تتقبل النتيجة بصدرٍ رحب كما حدث في  رحلة عطبرة والتي خسرها المريخ بهدفٍ أمام الأمل والتي كانت مباراة فيها  عطاءٍ كبير من الفريقين وبكل رحابة صدر باركنا الفوز لكفاح صالح ولكلّ  الأملاوية وعدنا من عطبرة نتناقش في منطقية هذه الخسارة ولم نتهمّ لاعبي  المريخ بالتقصير أبدًا لأنّهم قدموا جهدًا  كبيرًا وحاولوا كثيرًا ولكنّ الكرة انصاعت لأصحاب الأرض وكثير من  المباريات يخرج فيها المريخ فائزًا لا ينسينا الفوز الطرق على أماكن الضعف  في الفريق لأنّ واجبنا التبصير بها لمزيد من التجويد
  ** وخسارة المريخ  في شندي مستحقة جدًا ولكنها ليست مرضية بالنسبة لنا  فصاحب الأرض التي يعيش معاناة إدارية كبيرة ونقص في عناصره الأساسية لم يكن  مؤهلاً للفوز على المريخ لو أنّ الأخير عمل من أجلّ ذلك ولكن ظهور المريخ  متباعد الخطوط وبدون شخصية جعل النمور تكون صاحبة المبادرة فاستحوذت على  النزال بالكامل وكان بإمكانها إنهاء المقابلة بعددٍ أكبر من الهدف التي  انتهت عليه المباراة من واقع الفرص العديدة التي وجدوها أمام مرمى المريخ.
  ** ضياع شخصية المريخ تأكّيد على عدم فعالية الجهاز الفني الذي يجلس على  إدارته جمال أبوعنجة النجم الذهبي وفي دفتر نجوم الزمن الجميل في تاريخ  الزعيم وأحد أبطال مانديلا ولكنّه إذا آثر الاستمرار في موقعه الحالي فإنّه  سيفقد مكانته الكبيرة لدى جمهور المريخ ..
 ** إدخال عناصر جديدة  بهذا الكم على توليفة المريخ بدون تدرج خطوة فيها مجازفة كبيرة خصوصًا خط  الدفاع الذي ظهر غير متجانس نهائيًا وسهل الإختراق مما زاد معاناة المريخ  في المباراة أمّا وسط المريخ فإنه كان بلا مهامٍ واضحة فهو لم يساند الهجوم  ولم يقم بعمل الساتر الدفاعي بالشكل المطلوب بالتالي فإنّ هجوم المريخ  المؤلّف لم يجد التمويل اللازم ليضع بصمته في المباراة وتنافس لاعبو المريخ  في السوء مع تميز واضح للتش الذي اجتهد كثيرًا وضاع جهده لأنّ اليد  الواحدة لا يمكن أنّ تصفق كما يقول المثل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج

 قوانين ومجاملات (رخص التدريب كمثال)

 â–،  سبل تطوير كرة القدم كثيرة وعديدة ولا تتوقف فقط على الإدارات  واللاعبين بل حتى على صعيد المدربين بسن قوانين حازمة وصارمة لأجل تطوير  اللعبة.

 â–،  عندما تضع الإتحادات الكروية في العالم شروطاً تقيّد  الكثير من الإنتقالات على صعيد المدربين أو اللاعبين المحترفين فإنها دون  شك تسعى بكل قوة لإحداث نقلة فنية في لعبة كرة القدم وفي ذات التوقيت تحاصر  أي ضعف يمكن أن يؤثّر على المستوى الراهن.
 â–،  الإتحاد الإنجليزي  لكرة القدم في العام (2016) سن قوانين صارمة عقب ملاحظته لتوافد عدد كبير  من اللاعبين الأجانب إلى الدوري الإنجليزي.
 â–،  صاغ الإتحاد  الإنجليزي شرطين أساسين لحصول اللاعب المحترف على (رخصة العمل) من قبل  وزارة الداخلية التي تؤهله للعب في بطولة الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز.
  â–،  الشرطان الأساسيان يعتبران قاسيان بعض الشئ إن نظرنا لهما من زاوية  حتمية توافرهما في اللاعب ولكن من زاوية التطوير وعدم فتح الباب لأي وهن قد  يصيب الأندية الإنجليزية بسبب التهاون في الانتدابات يعتبران مثاليان  للغاية.
 â–،  الشرط الأول أن يكون اللاعب القادم من (خارج أوروبا) قد  شارك في عدد من  مباريات منتخب بلاده في آخر عامين بنسب محددة، والشرط  الثاني أن يكون تصنيف المنتخب ضمن قائمة أول (70) منتخب قبل عامين من  التعاقد مع النادي الإنجليزي أو بمعنى أدق قبل عامين من طلب رخصة العمل.
  â–، نسبة ال (75%) معني بها اللاعب الذي يأتي تصنيف منتخب بلاده من (31) إلى  (70)، أما اللاعب الذي يأتي تصنيف منتخب بلاده من (1) إلى (10) فتكفيه  نسبة مشاركات (30%) مع المنتخب، و (45%) إذا كان التصنيف من (11) إلى (20)،  و(60%) مشاركات مع المنتخب إذا كان تصنيفه (21) إلى (30).
 â–،   الإتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم يبدو أنه سيستفيد كثيراً مما يجري حوله في  العالم فسمح لأنديته بالتعاقد مع (ثمانية لاعبين محترفين) ولكن قيّد السماح  المذكور بضرورة أن يكون تصنيف منتخب اللاعب من (1) إلى (100) فأي لاعب  محترف لا يسمح له بالتعاقد إذا كان تصنيف منتخبه بعد المائه.
 â–،  ليس  هذا فحسب بل أنه لا يسمح حتى بمزاولة مهنة التدريب لأندية الممتاز لأي  مدرب إلا إذا كان حاصلاً على رخصة التدريب (برو) لاحظوا (برو) وليس (A) أو  (B) أو (C) أما المساعد فيجب أن يكون حاصلاً على الرخصة (A) المعتمدة من  الإتحاد الآسيوي.
 â–،  تلك القيود سواء في الإتحادين الإنجليزي أو  السعودي أو العديد من الإتحادات الأخرى هدفها الأول كما أسلفنا (تطويق  الفوضى) وعدم السماح بإضعاف الأندية بإنتداب مدربين (مغمورين) أو لاعبين  محترفين (أي كلام).
 â–،  اصطدم التونسي (يامن الزلفاني) المدير الفني  الأسبق لنادي المريخ بقرارات الإتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم والقاضية بضرورة  حصول المدير الفني على رخصة التدريب (أ) المعتمدة من الإتحاد  الافريقي  لكرة القدم حتى يحق له الجلوس في المنطقة الفنية لشبيبة القبائل الجزائري.
  â–،  الإتحاد الجزائري ذكر بأن الزلفاني حاصل على الرخصة التدربيبة (ب) من  الكاف والتي لا تؤهّله للإشراف (من المنطقة الفنية) على فريق شبيبة القبائل  الجزائري ولكن بإمكانه الإشراف من على المدرجات كما أن القرار المذكور لا  يؤثّر اطلاقاً على إشرافه على التدريبات.
 â–،  لم يتحدّث الإتحاد  الجزائري عن أن الشبيبة تعاقدت بالدولار مع الزلفاني ولم يكترث لردود أفعال  جماهير النادي أو رئيسه وإنما راعى (معياره الملزم) ولم يجامل أو يهادن  فيه.
 â–،  في السودان لا يحق لأي مدير فني مزاولة التدريب من المنطقة  الفنية إلا أن كان حاصلاً على على رخصة التدريب (أ) المعتمده من الكاف ولا  يحق لأي مساعد مدرب العمل إلا في حالة حصوله هو الآخر على الرخصة (ب).
  â–،  المعيار المذكور ما هو إلا (حبر على الورق) وغير مطبّق على الإطلاق لأن  هناك عدد من مدربي الممتاز وعدد من المساعدين لا يملكون تلك الأهلية ولكن  لأننا في دولة كانت ومازالت موغلة في (المجاملات) فإن حدوث التجاوزات  المذكور أمر عادي جداً.
 â–،  فنحن نسمح للمدربين والمساعدين بمزاولة  مهنة التدريب (بالمجاملات) ونوافق على انتداب (أشباه المحترفين) دون أي  معيار فني مقنن إذاً علينا أن لا نحلم بعالم سعيد على الإطلاق في المستقبل  البعيد وليس القريب.
 â–،  المريخ في ضيافة أهلي شندي (النمر الجريح) وديربي سانسيرو بين (ميلان وانتر ميلان) يستحوذ على يوم الدوريات الأوروبية.
 â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: لجنة التدريب المركزية (لجنة المجاملات) على مرأى من شداد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**شباب المريخ يحتفلون بالكابتن د علي حسين*
 أحتفل لاعبي شباب المريخ بزميلهم 
 الكابتن الثاني 
 *د. علي حسين* بعد تفوقه في إمتحانات كليه الصيدله وذلك قبل مباراه الأمس الوديه ضد نادي الجهاد بكليه القاده والأركان
 *نادي المريخ الرياضي* 
 *قطاع المراحل السنيه* 
 *2019/2020*













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												الفاتح النقر: نتائج المريخ لا تهمّنا 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الفاتح النقر يوضّح أنّ فريقه سيفقد عددًا من اللاعبين في  مباراته القادمة أمام أهلي عطبرة لكنّه يعوّل على تجهيز البدائل بشكلٍ  أنسب.



أوضح مدرب الهلال الخرطوم الفاتح النقر أنّ فريقه يعاني من  غياب عددٍ من اللاعبين لأسبابٍ متفاوتة، ما جعله يعمل على تجهيز البدائل  استعدادًا لمباراته المرتقبة أمام الأهلي عطبرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
النقر أشار في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إلى أنّ فريقه استعاد كلاً من وليد  الشعلة وموفق، لكّنه يرى أنّ مشاركتهما في المباراة القادمة ضعيفة.
وتابع” صحيح هناك عناصر عادت للتدريبات غير أنّه ما زال أمامها الكثير  للوصول إلى الجاهزية التي تخوّل لهم المشاركة فسليم والشعلة وموفق يحتاجون  إلى تدريبات خاصة في المرحلة المقبلة”.



وقال الفاتح النقر إنّه يثق بشكلٍ كبير في العناصر التي ستشارك بدلاً عن عدد من اللاعبين في المباراة المقبلة أمام أهلي مروي.
وفي الرابع عشر من فبراير الجاري، سيخوض الهلال مباراته بمنافسة الدوري الممتاز أمام أهلي عطبرة ضمن الجولة العشرين من المنافسة.
ويحتل”الأزرق” المركز الثاني في المنافسة برصيدٍ من النقاط يصل إلى”35â€³.
 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاخبـــــــــــــارالعــــالميـــة


 ❀ ﺟﻴﻤﺲ ﻳﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﻣﻮﺳﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻷﻣﺮﻳﻜﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻴﺎﺩ ‏(ﺳﻠﺔ ‏)
 ❀ﺳﺒﺎﻝ ﺍﻻﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ ﻳﻘﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺳﻤﺒﻠﻴﺘﺸﻲ ﻭﻳﻌﻴﻦ ﺩﻱ ﺑﻴﺎﺟﻮ
 ❀ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺇﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻭﺗﻴﺴﺎ ﺃﺟﻮﺕ ﻭﻛﺎﺭﻳﻨﻴﻮ ﺑﻮﺳﺘﺎ ﺑﺪﻭﺭ 16 ﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺭﻭﺗﺮﺩﺍﻡ ﻟﻠﺘﻨﺲ
 ❀ ﻧﺠﻞ ﺑﻴﻠﻴﻪ : ﺍﻷﺳﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﻣﻜﺘﺌﺐ ﻭﻳﺸﻌﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺰﻟﺔ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺔ
 ❀ ﺑﻴﻜﻔﻮﺭﺩ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺇﻳﻔﺮﺗﻮﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺇﻧﻪ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺒﺮﺭﺓ
 ❀ ﺃﻧﺸﻴﻠﻮﺗﻲ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺃﻳﻔﺮﺗﻮﻥ ﻳﺮﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻨﺘﻘﺛﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﺑﻮﺟﺪﺍﻧﻮﻓﻴﺘﺶ ﺗﻤﻨﺢ ﺟﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﻭﻛﺘﺲ
 ❀ ﺟﻴﺴﻮﻥ ﻭﻟﻮﺭﺍ ﻛﻴﻨﻲ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﺮﻳﻄﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻟﻠﺪﺭﺍﺟﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺮﻟﻴﻦ
 ❀ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻳﻔﺘﺮﺱ ﺃﻭﺳﺎﺳﻮﻧﺎ ﻭﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﻓﻮﺯﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ
 ❀ ﺇﻧﺘﺮ ﻳﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻧﺘﻔﺎﺿﺔ ﻣﺬﻫﻠﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻴﻼﻥ
 ❀ ﺻﺤﻒ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺎﺯﺍﺭﺩ ﺳﻴﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺿﺪ ﺳﻴﻠﺘﺎ ﻓﻴﻐﻮ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ
 ❀ ﺗﻤﺜﺎﻝ ﺿﺨﻢ ﻟﻸﺳﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﻛﺮﺳﺘﻴﺎﻧﻮ ﺭﻭﻧﺎﻟﺪﻭ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻓﻴﺎﺭﻳﺠﻮ ﺍﻻﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﻪ
 ❀ ﺍﻳﻤﺮﻱ : ﺑﻌﺪﻣﺎ ﺧﺮﺟﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻋﺪﻡ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭ ، ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺧﺮﺟﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﻈﻴﻢ ,, ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺣﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ 3 ﻣﺮﺍﺕ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﻟﻲ
 ❀ ﺍﺩﻭﺭﻳﺰ : ﻟﻘﺪ ﻣﻠﻠﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺅﻳﺔ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻭﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻳﻔﻮﺯﻭﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﻛﻞ
 ﻋﺎﻡ
 ❀ ﺳﺎﺩﻳﻮ ﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ
 ❀ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ : ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺧﻮﺳﻴﻪ ﻣﺎﺭﻳﺎ ﻣﺎﺭﺗﻴﻨﻴﺰ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻱ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻟﻴﻐﺎ ، ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺛﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺳﺎ ﻭﺑﻴﺘﻴﺲ
 ❀ ﺭﺣﻴﻢ ﺳﺘﻴﺮﻟﻴﻨﻎ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﻟﻤﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻳﻮﻡ 26 ﻓﺒﺮﺍﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ، ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺪﺃ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻓﻰ ﺳﺮﻳﻌﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺍﺻﺎﺑﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﺗﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﻛﺒﻪ
 -ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻭﺭ
 ❀ ﻣﺎﺭﻛﺎ
 ﻛﺎﺳﻤﻴﺮﻭ ﻫﻮ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ،،، ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻏﺎﺏ 4 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻓﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ
 ❀ ﺍﻟﺼﻦ : ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻋﺮﺽ ﻟﻠﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﺑﻘﻴﻤﺔ 75 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﻮﺭﻭ ﻟﻠﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻓﻴﺮﻣﻴﻨﻬﻮ..
 ❀ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ ﻭﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺳﻠﺴﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺓ 14 ﻋﺎﻟﺘﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻣﺘﺼﺪﺭﺍﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺑﻼ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺲ.
 ❀ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻳﺴﺘﻬﻞ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﺳﻴﺎ ﺑﻔﻮﺯﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺧﻮﺭﺩﻭ ﺍﻹﻳﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﻴﻦ ﻭﻳﻀﻊ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺻﻴﺪﻩ..
 ❀ ﻋﻴﺴﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻛﻢ : ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﻫﻴﺄﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﻵﺳﻴﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
 ❀ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺇﻳﺠﺎﺑﻲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﺪﺓ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﻭ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻤﺔ ﻋﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺑـ  ﺩﻭﺭﻱ_ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ_ ﺍﺳﻲﺍ
 ❀ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ  ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﻭ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﻼﻝ ﻃﻬﺮﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ  ﺩﻭﺭﻱ_ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ_ ﺍﺳﻲﺍ
 ❀ ﺿﻤﻚ ﻳﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ 1-2 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻓﺘﺘﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ 18ﻣﻦ  ﺩﻭﺭﻱ_ﻛﺄﺱ_ الامير ﻣﺤﻤﺪ_ ﺑﻦ_ ﺳﻠﻤﺎﻥ ﻟﻴﺼﻌﺪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻋﺸﺮ..
 ❀ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﺪﺓ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ 1-1 ﻣﻊ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ  ﺩﻭﺭﻱ_ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ_ ﺍﺳﻲﺍ..
 ❀ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ  ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﻼﻝ ﺍﻹﻳﺮﺍﻧﻲ 1-1 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﺔ ﻣﻦ  ﺩﻭﺭﻱ_ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ_ ﺍﺳﻲﺍ..
 ❀ ﺑﺎﺧﺘﺎﻛﻮﺭ ﺍﻷﻭﺯﺑﻜﻲ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺩﺑﻲ ‏( 1-2 ‏) ﺑﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺁﺳﻴﺎ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نتــــــــائج الامــــــــــــــــس


 ☂الــــــــدوري الســــوداني :


 حيـ العرب (0:2)هلال الفاشر الفــــلاح (2:1)الشرطة ق 
المريخ ف (0:2) الاهلي عطبرة

 اهلي مروي(0:1)اهليـ الخرطوم
 ☂ ابطـــــــــــــــال اسيـــــا:
 ﺑﺎﺧﺘﺎڪــﻮﺭ (1:2) ﺷـ, ﺍﻷﻫﻠـــﻲ
  ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃــــﺔ (1:1 )ﺍﺳـ, ﻃﻬـــﺮﺍﻥ
⦇ ﺍﻟﻬــــﻼﻝ (0:2 )ﺷـ, ڪـــﻮﺩﺭ 
ﺍﻟﻮﺣــــﺪﺓ (1:1) ﺍﻷﻫﻠــــﻲ

 ☂كـــــــاس اتحـــــاداسيــــا :
  ﺍﻟﺠﻴــــﺶ (0:0) ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻣــــﺔ
⦇ ﺍﻟڪﻮﻳــــﺖ (0:1) ﺍﻷﻧﺼـــﺎﺭ
⦇ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺼﻠــــﻲ( 0:0) ﺍﻟﻮﺛﺒــــﺔ
⦇ ﺍﻟﻌﻬــــﺪ (1:0) ﻫـ, ﺍﻟﻘـــﺪﺱ

 ☂ الـــدوري السعــــودي :
 ﺍﻹﺗﺤـــﺎﺩ( 2:1) ﺿﻤـــڪ
 ☂الـــــــدوري المغــــربي :
 ﺍﻟــــﻮﺩﺍﺩ (1:1) ﺍﻟﻔﺘــــﺢ
 ☂ الـــــــدوري المصــــــري :
 ﻃﻨﻄـــﺎ( 0:0) ﺇﻧﺒـــﻲ
⦇ ﻭﺍﺩﻱ ﺩﺟـــﻠﺔ (3:0 )ﺍﻟﻤﺼـــﺮﻱ
⦇ ﺍﻷﻫﻠـــﻲ( 0:3 )ﻃﻼﺋــﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻴـﺶ

 ➠➠➠➠➠➠➠➠➠➠➠➠➠➠➠➠➠➠➠➠
 مبــــــــــــاريات اليـــــــــــوم
 ▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧
 ☂ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺮ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺑﻦ ﺳﻠﻤﺎﻥ ﻟﻠﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ :
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 1 ﻭ 2 ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺑﻠﺲ
 1 ﻭ 2
 ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻃﻦ @ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﻠﻴﻦ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 2:40 ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺸﻌﻠﺔ @ ﺍﺣﺪ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 2:40 ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﺮ .
 ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻡ @ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﺐ .
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 2:50 ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﺮ .
 ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ @ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺒﺔ ‏
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 5:10 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 ﺣﻄﻴﻦ @ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 5:50 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 ☂ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ ﻣﻮﺑﺎﻳﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ --- ﻓﻠﺲﻃﻴﻦ -:
 ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﻞ @ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﻞ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  5 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ .
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : 
 ﻓﻠﺴﻄﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ .
 ☂ﺍﻟـــــﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺼـــــــﺮﻱ -:
 ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻭﻟﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ @ ﺑﻴﺮﺍﻣﻴﺪﺯ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 7:30 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : 
 on sport1 
 ☂ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺁﺳﻴﺎ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ -:
 ﺳﺒﻬﺎﻥ ﺍﺻﻔﻬﺎﻥ @ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻦ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
  4:50
 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
  ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD5 .
 ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻗﺔ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ @ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
 4:55 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
  ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : 
 ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD4 .
 ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ @ ﺍﻟﺴﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻱ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 5:15ﻣﺴﺎﺀ 
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD1 .
 ﺍﻟﺪﺣﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻱ @ ﺑﻴﺮﺳﺒﻮﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 5:15ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
  ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD2 .
 ☂ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﺳﻴﻮﻱ -:
 ﺍﻟﺮﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮﻳﻨﻲ @ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺘﻲ . 
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 
 5ﻣﺴﺎﺀ .
  ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD3 .
 ﻇﻔﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺎﻧﻲ ‏ @ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﺭﺩﻧﻲ 
  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ :
 5:30 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
  ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ :
  ﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ HD6

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مأمون أبو شيبة: مشكلة المريخ إدارية قبل أن تكون فنية
قلم في الساحة

* من خلال اطلاع سريع على العديد من قروبات جماهير المريخ في الواتساب ومواقع التواصل عقب خسارة فريقها في شندي لاحظنا حدة الغضب العارم وسط الجماهير.

* هناك من هاجم الإدارة وهناك من هاجم الجهاز الفني والبعض هاجموا اللاعبين، وبالطبع هناك من فتح النار على الجميع الإدارة والجهاز الفني واللعيبة.


* حتى الذين كانوا يساندون المجلس، بدأ بعضهم ينقلب عليه ويتفق مع المناهضين لمجلس الإدارة!!

* حقيقة إدارة المريخ تتحمل نصيب الأسد فيما يحدث لفريق الكرة والتردي الذي وصل إليه بالخروج المبكر من التمهيدي الأفريقي ثلاث مرات متتالية حدثت في عهد المجلس الحالي منذ انتخابه.. إضافة إلى النتائج المتذبذبة والمخيبة على المستوى المحلى واهدار بطولات كانت في متناول اليد.

* بل حتى البطولة التي تم التفريط فيها وكان يمكن استردادها عبر التصعيد لمحكمة كاس.. رفضها المجلس وعمل على افشالها قبل أن تبت فيها المحكمة.. وفي الغالب حفظت محكمة كاس هذه القضية لعدم رغبة النادي في كسبها!! وبالتالي لم يصدر قرار حولها من المحكمة سواء بقبول الشكوى أو رفضها!!


* والمعروف إن المجلس تنكر لشكوى النادي في كاس نكاية في الدكتور مزمل أبوالقاسم المتابع والداعم للشكوى لأنه يهاجم وينتقد المجلس!!

* وتنكر المجلس لشكوى النادي في كاس والتي كان يمكن أن تمنح المجلس انجازاً لم يحلم به، يؤكد إن المجلس يقدم الانتصار لذاته على مصلحة النادي وهذا أمر مؤسف للغاية..

* محاولة اظهار الدكتور مزمل بمظهر الفاشل أمام الجماهير لن يجدي فتيلاً.. لأن جمهور المريخ يحفظ لمزمل الدور لكبير الذي لعبه في كسب النادي لاستئنافيه في شكوتيه ضد هلال كادوقلي في اللاعب طونق وضد الأمل عطبرة في لاعبه عمر عثمان.. مما ساعد المريخ في الحصول على لقب الممتاز2015م.


* سعي مجلس المريخ لاجهاض شكوى النادي في محكمة كاس.. حرم المجلس من انجاز كان سيسجل في عهده وباسمه لا باسم مزمل.. وعملية (طبظ) المجلس لعينه بسبب نعرة الحقد والتشفي خصمت كثيراً من رصيده لدي الجماهير التي لا تنظر إلا لمصلحة ناديها.. وتكن العداء تجاه كل من يعطل مصالح ناديها..

* الإدارة الحالية بتخبطها وعدم خبرتها في الإدارة الرياضية وعدم معرفتها بشغل الكورة والأمور الفنية، وبقراراتها الكيدية وانشغالها بتصفية الحسابات بهدف الانتصار للذات، بجانب ضعف قدراتها المالية تسببت في تردي كبير لفريق الكرة..

* تخبطت الإدارة كثيراً في ملف تسجيلات اللاعبين الوطنيين والأجانب وأغلب من أتت بهم ذهبوا سريعاً لضعف المستوى.. وحتى اللاعبين الموهوبين الذين ورثتهم من المجالس السابقة  (مثل العقرب والغربال) عملت الإدارة على تطفيشهم من النادي!!


* كما تخبطت الإدارة في ملف التدريب والجهاز الفني باستجلاب مدربين مغمورين بأسعار زهيدة..

* وحتى المدربون الوطنيون من أبناء النادي كانت الإدارة تريدهم أن يعملوا بالمجان ومن دون عقودات، وما أن يطالب المدرب الوطني بالمال ليأكل عيشه يتم طرده!! مما تسبب في عدم استقرار التدريب وهذا أثر سلباً على فريق الكرة لنراه في الحال المزري الذي نشاهده اليوم..

* وحتى إبراهومة المدرب الأشطر اليوم وسط أبناء النادي والذي جاء وعمل كإداري يقنع اللاعبين المتمردين بالعودة للتدريبات، بل ويدفع من جيبه لحلحلة بعض المشاكل التي تحاصر فريق الكرة من جراء إهمال الإدارة.. والذي منحهم بطولة الدوري الفائت بفريق كان متمرداً ولم يحظ بإعداد يذكر.. أقالوه بكل برود.!!

* جمال أبوعنجة مدرب مبتدئ ويعمل في حدود امكانياته والهجوم العنيف عليه لا معنى له طالما أن المجلس جلبه للعمل ليعمل في حدود امكانياته ويستحيل أن يصبح مورينهو أو ارسين فينغر أو لوف أو زين الدين زيدان أو يجلب لكم لبن الطير.. فارحموا أبوعنجة واسألوا الإدارة التي كلفته بالعمل..

* ونصيحتي لأبوعنجة أن يتقدم باستقالته فوراً حتى لا يجعلونه كبشاً للفداء لإدارة فاشلة في كل ما يتعلق بكرة القدم.. ولأن أي اخفاق قادم للفريق، لا قدر الله، سيعرض الجهاز الفني للحصب بالحجارة أو القذق بالكراسي.. وأقول هذا من واقع قراءتي لردود الأفعال وسط الجماهير عبر مواقع التواصل والهجوم العنيف الذي يتعرض له الجهاز الفني..

* لك الله يا مريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âڑ«نعي أليمâڑ«

قال الله تعالى: (وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُم بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ غ— وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ (155) الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ (156) سورة البقرة
بمزيد من الحزن والآسى ينعي قطاع المراحل السنيه 
 المغفور لها بإذن الله (الحجه نجاة )والدة رئيس قطاع المراحل السنيه بنادي المريخ السابق و الأمين العام طارق سيد علي المعتصم  والتي رحلت عن دنيانا الفانية أثر علة مرضية لم تمهلها طويلا  وإنتقلت للرفيق الأعلى صباح اليوم الثلاثاء    الموافق 11  فبراير  2020م.
و سوف يتم   موارات جسمانها الطاهر بمقابر (حمد النيل ) الساعة العاشرة 
ويقام المأتم  (بالمهندسين  ) شارع النص شرق 

ونسأل الله لها الرحمة والمغفرة وأن يدخلها فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا.

ونسأل الله العلي القدير أن يلزم أهلها ومعارفها وأهل القبيلة الحمراء الصبر والسلوان وحسن العزاء.

اللهم أرحمها ، وأغفر لها، وأعف عنها ، وأكرم نزلها ، ووسع مدخلها ، وتغمدها بواسع رحمتك ، وأدخلها فسيح الجنات مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقاً.

((وأنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون))
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني يعتمد برنامج فيلود لمباراتي غانا
#ووااوواا
 اعتمد اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، اليوم الأحد، البرنامج الذي أعده الفرنسي  هوبير فيلود، المدير الفني الجديد لمنتخب السودان الأول "صقور الجديان"،  تمهيدا لمواجهة غانا في الجولتين الثالثة والرابعة بتصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا  2021.

 وبحسب برنامج فيلود، الذي أجازته لجنة المنتخبات بالاتحاد  السوداني، فإن المنتخب سيتجمع مرتين، الأولى لمدة 4 أيام تبدأ يوم 16  فبراير/ شباط الجاري، حتى يوم 20 من الشهر نفسه، بملعب الخرطوم الوطني على  أن تتخلله مباراة تحضيرية.
 التجمع الثاني للمنتخب السوداني سيكون في يوم 11 مارس/آ ذار المقبل.
 وخاض منتخب السودان، مباراتين بالتصفيات، فاز في الأولى على ساوتومي، وخسر الثانية من جنوب أفريقيا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
 ناصر بابكر
العضوية والجمعية
 * إبان فترة الإنتقالات التكميلية تعاقد المريخ مع إثنين من اللاعبين  الأجانب، بعد أن أنهى في ذات الفترة تعاقده مع مايكل قبل حتى أن يتعرف جل  أنصار النادي على شكله لأنه بقي طوال فترة التعاقد معه بعيداً عن المشاركة  بسبب مشاكل إدارية دون أن تصدر توضيحات بشكل رسمي توضح أصل مشكلة اللاعب،  كما تم إنهاء التعاقد مع ماماني ونيلسون اللذان شاركا في مباريات تعد على  أصابع اليد وتواجداً في بلادهما أكثر من تواجدهما في الخرطوم.
 * غادر ذاك الثلاثي وتعاقد المريخ مع ثنائي جديد، فأعاد الأحمر قصة نيلسون  الذي حضر للخرطوم بعد أكثر من شهر أو شهرين من التعاقد معه، مع المدافع  الغامبي مودو الذي لم يصل للخرطوم بعد لبدء مشواره مع الفريق رغم أن فترة  التعاقدات التي تم تسجيله خلالها إنتهت يوم (العاشر من يناير) وشخصياً أجزم  ألا أحد في المريخ يعرف حقيقة ما يحدث في هذا الملف وسبب عدم وصول اللاعب  حتى اللحظة في ظل معلومات متضاربة وتفتقد للمصداقية تصدر من المسئولين  حينما يتم سؤالهم.. أما الأجنبي الثاني فهو الغاني ريشموند وهو حتى اللحظة  (لاعب مع وقف التنفيذ) لأن المجلس عاجز عن حل مشكلة إستخراج إقامة له رغم  أن المريخ يملك العديد من الحلول سواء الداخلية المتعلقة بأجهزة الدولة أو  الرياضية المتعلقة بالمؤسسات الرياضية المحلية على غرار إتحاد الكرة أو  الدولية على غرار (الفيفا) والتي يمكن أن تنهى هذه الفوضى وتسمح للاعب  بممارسة عمله إلى حين صدور قرار من (فيفا) بشأن شكوى الخرطوم الوطني ضده.
 * قبل أشهر وبعد الجمعية العمومية التي أثارت جدلاً واسعاً الخاصة بإجازة  النظام الأساسي، أكد المجلس أنه سيفتح أبواب العضوية وسيعقد جمعية عمومية  انتخابية خلال أربعة أشهر، مع العلم أن تلك الجمعية أنعقدت بتاريخ (19  أكتوبر 2019) حيث مضى عليها حتى اللحظة أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر ونصف الشهر دون  أن يصدر المجلس أي جديد بشأن فتح باب العضوية ودون أن يحدد موعداً لعقد  جمعية عمومية إنتخابية، ودون أن يصدر منه أي تعليق حول قرار مجلس إدارة  الإتحاد العام الذي صدر قبل أكثر من اسبوع والذي طالب النادي بعقد جمعية  عمومية أخرى للنظام الأساسي في ظرف ثلاثة أسابيع وكون لجنة لذلك دون أن  يطلع مجلس المريخ الرأي العام على رأيه في قرار إتحاد الكرة، وإذا ما كان  سيمضي لعقد جمعية النظام الأساسي مجدداً أم سيرفض توصية الإتحاد ويناهضها  عبر (الفيفا).
 * الخلاصة أن الضبابية والغموض تسيطر على أغلب الملفات  في عمل المجلس، وكل المؤشرات التي يتابعها الجمهور تثبت أن المجلس عاجز عن  تلبية تطلعات وطموحات الأنصار وهو ما يفرض سؤالا عريضاً يحتاج إلى أجابة  عاجلة وهو (لماذا يتمسك أعضاء المجلس بالإستمرار طالما أنهم عاجزين عن  تسيير الأمور بالصورة المطلوبة؟).
 * وإلى حين العثور على إجابة للسؤال  أعلاه، فإننا لن نتوقف عن المطالبة بفتح باب العضوية وتحديد موعد لعقد  جمعية عمومية إنتخابية بعد أن نفذ صبر الجميع على المجلس الحالي.
 * أفتحوا باب العضوية وحددوا موعد الجمعية العمومية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#متابعات_ديربي_سبورت
 الشيخ علي الرواس رئيس نادي ظفار العماني: 
  ( نرى أن بكري المدينة لاعب مميز وإنتزع تقدير الجميع بإلتزامه معنا في  ظفار  داخل وخارج الملعب وسعداء به ، تسلمنا خطابا من إتحاد الكرة السوداني  بتاريخ التاسع من فبراير وللأسف اللاعب حتى الآن غير مؤهل للمشاركة مع  النادي بأى شكل وقمنا بمخاطبة فيفا قبل إسبوع ونتوقع الرد على خطابنا بهذا  الأمر وسنلتزم به تماما، لم نر داعيا لتجميد اللاعب صاحب الإمكانيات  الكبيرة بهذا الشكل علمنا أنه إحتد في لقاء مع الحكم لكنه لم يقم ( بشق  رأسه)، لم تفلح المحاولات من جانبا وجانب الإتحاد العماني مع إتحاد الكرة  السوداني حيث كنا نأمل في الإستفادة سريعا من خدمات بكري معنا في الفريق  بعد ان حسمنا الصفقة سريعا مع المريخ والقوة الجوية العراقي، نتوقع إنفراجة  في الأمر ونتمنى أن يكون الموقف في النهاية لمصلحة اللاعب كرويا )..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امر قبض لـ الامين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني
 .
 .
 قام  المدير المالي السابق لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني محمد زكريا بفتح بلاغ  جنائي بالرقم 10631) ضد الامين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني الدكتور  حسن ابو جبل بتهمة اشانة السمعة امام مجموعة من اعضاء اتحاد الكرة داخل مقر  الاتحاد العام بالخرطوم 2 واعلن زكريا الذي يتولي الان المدير التنفيذي  لاتحاد الكرة بشارع البلديه  انه يرفض كل التنازل عن هذا البلاغ قبل ان  يقول فيه القضاء كلمته موضحا ان ما حدث من الامين العام شيء مؤسف يستحق  الوقوف امام المحكمة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة 
امير عوض

 شكر الله سعيكم
 برمجة غريبة و عجيبة.. وضعتها لجنة الخرمجة.. كل الغرض من ورائها هو أن يتعثر المريخ حتي تذوب الفوارق بينه و بين الهلال المدّلل.
  خلال الأسابيع السبعة الأولي (خضع الأحمر و ما زال يخضع) لخمس مباريات  خارج ملعبه بواقع أربع سفريات ولائية قاسية لكل من (كادوقلي ـ شندي ـ  بورتسودان ـ عطبرة)!!
 كل هذه الرحلات.. من الخرطوم لكادوقلي.. ثم  العودة للخرطوم و منها لشندي ثم العودة للخرطوم لخوض مباراة بعد خمسة أيام  ثم المغادرة لبورتسودان و العودة للعاصمة لخوض مباراة و بعدها التوجه  لمدينة عطبرة!! حيث سيخوض الفريق كل تلك المباريات و يخضع لكل تلك الرحلات  خلال 30 يوماً فقط!
 رالي قاسي.. و قاتل.. كل الغرض منه هو أن يتعثر  المريخ مقابل أن يسترد المدعوم الصدارة ليتمكن من الفوز بدوري هذا الموسم و  يتم تعويضه عن الخيبات الأفريقية المتتالية.
 المريخ و الهلال.. هما قطبا التنافس في الدوري.. و العدالة تقتضي أن تتم البرمجة لهما بنفس النهج و بدون تمييز.. فهل حدث ذلك؟
  مباريات الهلال في الجولات السبع الأولي تفضح رغبة لجنة البرمجة و من  خلفها اللوبي الأزرق الذي ينحت الصخر مقابل أن يحوز فريقه المدلل علي درع  الدوري بعد أن فقده في الموسم الماضي لحساب نادي المريخ.
 فهل تعلم  عزيزي القارئ بأن الهلال سيلعب خمس مباريات بملعبه خلال الجولات السبع  الأولي و أنه سيمكث في الراحة في الأسبوع الحالي و سيسافر ولائياً لمباراة  واحدة أمام الفلّاح في عطبرة!!
 أين العدالة يا لجنة الخرمجة و  المريخ يسافر لأربع مدن.. (كادوقلي في أقصي الغرب) و (شندي في الشمال) و  (بورتسودان في أقصي الشرق) ثم (عطبرة في الشمال) مقابل سفرية وحيدة للهلال  الذي سينال ثلاثة أسابيع في الخرطوم ثم يسافر لعطبرة ليعود بعدها و ينال  ثلاثة أسابيع أخري في الخرطوم؟!!
 أين العدالة و المريخ يخوض خمس مباريات خارج ملعبه (بحساب مباراة الخرطوم الوطني) مقابل مباراة وحيدة للهلال خارج معبرته؟!!
  اين الحيادية.. و البرمجة الموجهة (بدون قرعة) ترهق المريخ و تبعثر جهوده  خلال 7 أسابيع و تمنح نده راحة و مساحة ليتمكن من ردم الهوة و انتزاع  الصدارة من أجل التتويج و التعويض الأفريقي؟
 الواقع يقول بأن المريخ  (حتي لو لم يخسر في شندي) فإنه كان سيتعرّض لظلم تحكيمي تفضحه نوايا  الاتحاد و لجانه التي وضعت برمجة (مخجلة و ظالمة) الغرض منها أن يتقدم  الهلال نحو الصدارة التي فرّط فيها المريخ بسهولة قبل أن تكتمل فصول هذه  المسرحية الهزلية!!
 و للأسف.. فمجلس المريخ نائم و تائه عن حقوق  فريقه.. و لعل الفوز باللقب من عدمه لا يشكل لدي الفاشلين أهمية قصوي مقابل  الجلوس علي المقاعد الادارية الوثيرة أو اجازة النظام الاساسي بحثاً عن  المزيد من التشبث بالمقاعد و المكوث لأطول فترة ممكنة تحت الاضواء.
  مجلس الفشل لا يهتم بالبرمجة ليعترض عليها.. كما لا يهمه واقع الفريق الفني  تحت إمرة ابو عنجة (المتواضع القدرات).. فعضلات المجلس لا تُشرّع إلا حين  يتم الحديث حول النظام الأساسي أو ملف العضوية.
 المجلس لا يهتم  بالاعداد أو التسجيلات أو ملف التدريب أو البرمجة و (مرمطة الفريق بالرحلات  مقابل تمييز خصمه).. فكل هم هؤلاء محصور في البحث عن البقاء و تدمير ما  تبقي من المريخ.
 و لك الله يا زعيم.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
  الاتحاد العام حرّم المريخ من لاعبه بكري المدينة (أفضل لاعب سوداني) و  تكفل مجلس الفشل بتدمير ما تبقي من منظومة النجاح حين فرّط في ميدو و  النعسان.
 الاتحاد العام وضع برمجته الموجهة و الظالمة.. و تكفل  المجلس الفاشل بتكبيل الفريق بإخضاعه لأسوأ اعداد و رهنه لجهاز فني فقير  فنياً حد الادقاع قبل أن يدفع به لرالي الاتحاد العام!!
 الاتحاد  العام و مجلس المريخ شركاء في تدمير المريخ مقابل أن ينال المجلس حظوة  الحماية القانونية عبر تطويع القوانين و المزيد من التجاوزات.
 أين المدافع الغامبي الذي تم ضمه في التسجيلات الأخيرة؟
 متي سيشرف هذا اللاعب لينضم لتحضيرات و مباريات الفريق؟
 و متي سيتمكن ريشموند من المشاركة بصورة رسمية و قانونية؟
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 لا عدالة في دوري دعم المدلل

*

----------

